# Magnetic feilds...



## PeaceWarrior (Nov 7, 2006)

We are standing on a giant magnet.  Scientifically, all things have a magnetic field, however slight.  My Sifu says that your hands and feet are magnets.  Ueshiba said "stand with one foot in heaven and one in earth.." (polar oppostites)  In Tai Chi, one leg becomes Yin while the other becomes Yang (again, polar opposites. + and -).  It seems we are all affected by the moons gravitational pull on the earth...

I guess what Im trying to get at is a discussion on how we are affected by gravity, electromagnetic impulses (in TVs, microwaves, computers, power lines) and are these things harmful to our natural Chi?  

How is Chi related to electromagnetic feilds? Does our aura manifest as a magnetic field?  I believe these things are true but I want to know the HOW

Have you ever felt your hands as magnets?

Just some thoughts...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2006)

I will say that there are greater psychological incidents documented on Full moons than any other and back in my hospital days more not so sane people and violent people showed up during full moons than any other. 

Was it because of gravity or mythology, I do not know, it just was.


----------



## ech33 (Nov 7, 2006)

our body contain magnesium, flowing within the blood cells. and gravity play a main part in our daily life.


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Nov 7, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> I will say that there are greater psychological incidents documented on Full moons than any other and back in my hospital days more not so sane people and violent people showed up during full moons than any other.
> 
> Was it because of gravity or mythology, I do not know, it just was.



Im sure it has to do with gravity....however Im not sure what you mean by mythology?

I have noticed this too, there seems to be a certain energy on a full moon.  I think perhaps it amplifies your chi?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 8, 2006)

ech33 said:


> our body contain magnesium, flowing within the blood cells. and gravity play a main part in our daily life.


 
Is this supposed to mean the magnesium has something to do with magnatism???

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Nov 8, 2006)

PeaceWarrior said:


> We are standing on a giant magnet. Scientifically, all things have a magnetic field, however slight. My Sifu says that your hands and feet are magnets. Ueshiba said "stand with one foot in heaven and one in earth.." (polar oppostites) In Tai Chi, one leg becomes Yin while the other becomes Yang (again, polar opposites. + and -). It seems we are all affected by the moons gravitational pull on the earth...
> 
> I guess what Im trying to get at is a discussion on how we are affected by gravity, electromagnetic impulses (in TVs, microwaves, computers, power lines) and are these things harmful to our natural Chi?
> 
> ...


 
Nobody has been able to quantify qi, in fact, the various descriptors are different depending on who you ask about it.

The strength of an electromagnetic field you can measure, so if you somehow had some tangible force associated with your qi it should be fairly simple to show it.  Even easier, just use the old metal fileings on a piece of paper trick, or move a paper clip.

This is of course, assuming that it (ki) exists beyond a metaphor for something else.


----------



## Carol (Nov 8, 2006)

Blindside said:


> The strength of an electromagnetic field you can measure, so if you somehow had some tangible force associated with your qi it should be fairly simple to show it. Even easier, just use the old metal fileings on a piece of paper trick, or move a paper clip.


 
Sorry Lamont... 

What you are describing is a way to "view" a static magnetic field, not an electromagnetic field.  Such a field may be able to be observed when an electrical current is running through a circuit, but it can also observed without the use of electrical devices.  Example:  the magnets on your fridge, or the earth's magnetic field that coaxes a compass needle to magnetic north.  

Electromagnetic fields are highly variable and are measured not by their static wave, but by their density in the air in watts per square meter.  Evidence of this can be observed by a radio station fading in and out as one drives their car about.

It is possible to measure such a field with a gaussmeter that measures EMF density.  However, to measure the amount of EMF that a human could put out would require a sensitive meter and enough knowledge about how EMF fields work to produce an accurate reading...such as whether the body can put out a field strong enough to be recognized over the ambient energy, and if the testing field is flat enough to produce accurate readings. 

Gaussmeters tend to be popular with people that say they use them to hunt ghosts.  I don't know how many such people are experienced enough to accurately assess an EMF field...


----------



## bydand (Nov 8, 2006)

Absolutly agree with what Ms. Kaur said.  EMF is a wildly variable force that would be next to impossable to measure in the strengh that a human body could produce.  Do I belive it is there - Yes I do.  Can I whip out the old EMF meter that is used to check for wireless devices of stray EMF fields around machinery and prove it - No.  That being said, do I belive someone can cultivate their own Chi energy (or whatever you want to call it) into a strong enough force to project it and knock somebody down - NO.  

I think we can "sense" when someone has malicious feeling toward us, or plans on harming us.  If anybody is a hunter in here, how many times has the game animal you are just going to fire on either picked up it's head, or looked your direction just as the trigger reaches it's break point and fires the gun?  Chi? we may never quantify it, but there IS something they sense, even from long rifle distances. But to knock somebody or something down using just that energy would be the equivlant of using a watch battery to power your house.    

Magnetic fields that affect our bodies?  Yes I think they do, never would have said that, but when I lived in Michigan (born and raised) you could drop me in any part of the State blindfolded and I could point you North.  A move to Maine and I couldn't point North if my life depended on it.  When I moved back to Michigan for a couple of years, my sense of direction was again flawless.  Back in Maine now and I can't tell you which direction North (or any other) is sitting in my own house (which I've had for 8 years.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 8, 2006)

PeaceWarrior said:


> Im sure it has to do with gravity....however Im not sure what you mean by mythology?
> 
> I have noticed this too, there seems to be a certain energy on a full moon. I think perhaps it amplifies your chi?


 
Sorry I should have explained more fully.

By mythology I mean, particularly with some cases involving mental health, they associate with old werewolf movies and believe the full moon has an effect on them. None grew hair, fangs or turned into wolves though.

However I would tend to believe from what I have seen that it is more than that.


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Nov 8, 2006)

Fascinating.  Xue Sheng, I understand now thank you for clarifying...

Blindside, like they said - any sort of EMF in an organic life form would not display the same type of static magnetic field that metals do, and I was not implying that either.  If you are debating the existance of Chi, I did not mean for this post to infer that question, in fact I am operating under the assumption that Chi DOES exist, despite the fact that it hasnt been "quantified" yet. 

I found a really interesting source (although on the internet I am always wary) for evidence of EMF present in the human body.  Indeed, like I said, it seems to be present in everything to at least a minute degree.  You might find it interesting, it explains how they can levitate ordinary objects (and people/animals) using very strong magnetic fields. They call it diamagnetism, "an intrinsic property of many materials referring to their ability to expel a portion, even if a minute one, of an external magnetic field." Heres the website, tell me what you think- 

http://www.hfml.ru.nl/levitate.html

Bydand, I totally hear you on the sensing of intention.  I beleive that some people are naturally more sensitive to intent, and I also believe that animals in the wild are much more in tune with nature (and essentially, are "one" with their being- something I think is important when dealing with chi)  So they have an uncanny ability to sense intent.  After all, for them it is life and death.   Also, I believe I read somewhere that migratory birds use subtle shifts in earths magnetic field to find their course.

I wonder if this electromagnetic field is akin to what we know as chi?  perhaps they exist as one and the same, just a different manifestation of the same phenomenon?  Kind of like particle/wave theory of light - light can be thought of as particles, or waves.  Perhaps then chi can be thought of in the same way - as a wave, as an EMF, or simply bio-electrical energy?


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 8, 2006)

I work around several superconducting magnets, namely those used in nuclear magnetic resonance (500 MHz, 600 MHz) and magnetic resonance imaging (360 MHz).  Thus, I'm constantly being bombarded.  

So far, no harmful effects.  No disruption of my own Chi.


----------



## ech33 (Nov 16, 2006)

i`ve tried to access the site but fail.

magnesium causes magnetism in our human body.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 16, 2006)

Electrical impulses travel through nerve tissue in our bodies.  These impulses will generate a magnetic field that operates like any other magnetic field...as in it follows Maxwell's field equations.

Chi may be related to magnetism, but it definitely is NOT totally explained by it.

Also, I would beware of analogies that describe the human body as a dipole.  That isn't supported by any observation and is mostly likely the sign of charlatenry.


----------



## ech33 (Nov 20, 2006)

there are many unexplainable thing about qi, and magnetism is part of it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 20, 2006)

ech33 said:


> there are many unexplainable thing about qi, and magnetism is part of it.


 
How do you know?

What exactly is the connection to "chi" as opposed to nerve conduction or something else?


----------



## ech33 (Nov 21, 2006)

well, i could`nt explain that but it based on what i understand. sorry, can u explain to me what's nerve conduction?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 21, 2006)

Taking the conversation off topic slightly, our body also produces electricity. When the neurons in the brain get near enough an electric charge shoots through one and into the other. Enough of these and one can think. Fun fact for yah.
Also, electricity from the brain runs down thropugh nerves and into the rest of the body. When the electric current moves into a muscle, the muscle contracts. 
Proving that, in fact, training your mind could be benificial for your body. And possibly explaining what ki is.


----------



## ech33 (Nov 23, 2006)

well i kinda agree on that part. training ur mind via meditation enhances ur ki/chi, as well as your body.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 25, 2006)

See, every once in awhile I do say something smart (lol). 
And even if what I said wasn't true, meditation is a good way to improve concentration. Which for the serious martial artist is key. It is also key for the athlete of any sport. And I could go on for a while about the benefits of mediation and chi kung, so I'll stop before start.


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Nov 27, 2006)

I think its important to recognize that the concept of chi comes from an experiential understanding of the body.  No one function or system relates to or is chi, rather chi is the very subtle energetic/biomolecular movement and change that is constantly taking place in your body.  In the west I think we get cought up in the idea of chi being some mystical force that one has to practice in order to get in touch with, but really chi is something we are all intimately connected with at all times.  When you have an adrenaline rush, it makes your body feel a certain way, the feelings and sensations that occur in that state are one manifestation of chi.  But I also believe you can deepen your connection with those biomolecular/energetic changes to deepen ones state of health by encouraging more stable functioning in the body.  At least this is my take.


----------



## ech33 (Dec 3, 2006)

well that`s good to hear. but for those who are directly involve in chi/ki practices would be able to explain exactly about this.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Upnorth!

Ummm.  Electrical impulses also run across the mylan sheeth (I might be mis-spelling that) that covers the nerves ... also it ripples across cells ... pluse ... yes, there's more ... it is conducted via collagen ... we litterally have electricity running to every nook and cranny of our bodies.  

Some scientists are studying wether some information is passed from one part of our body to another via our electromagnetic field.  There are some reactions we display that move too quickly for our nervous system to handle ... we know the information is moving because we react ... we just don't know what path that information takes.


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Dec 3, 2006)

Explorer said:


> Ummm.  Electrical impulses also run across the mylan sheeth (I might be mis-spelling that) that covers the nerves ... also it ripples across cells ... pluse ... yes, there's more ... it is conducted via collagen ... we litterally have electricity running to every nook and cranny of our bodies.
> 
> Some scientists are studying wether some information is passed from one part of our body to another via our electromagnetic field.  There are some reactions we display that move too quickly for our nervous system to handle ... we know the information is moving because we react ... we just don't know what path that information takes.



This is really fascinating to me.  Is there an article somewhere you can link me to that explains more about this theory/tests?



FuriousGeorge said:


> I think its important to recognize that the concept of chi comes from an experiential understanding of the body.  No one function or system relates to or is chi, rather chi is the very subtle energetic/biomolecular movement and change that is constantly taking place in your body.  In the west I think we get cought up in the idea of chi being some mystical force that one has to practice in order to get in touch with, but really chi is something we are all intimately connected with at all times.  When you have an adrenaline rush, it makes your body feel a certain way, the feelings and sensations that occur in that state are one manifestation of chi.  But I also believe you can deepen your connection with those biomolecular/energetic changes to deepen ones state of health by encouraging more stable functioning in the body.  At least this is my take.



I think that Chi is best explained in this exact manner; separating it from the purely metaphysical and realizing that it is in fact intergal to every body function, and indeed life itself.  I like to say, where there is life, there is Chi.  Chi is in plants, animals, micro-organisms, indeed everything that lives and breathes.  I agree that by deepening the connection with the biomolecular/energetic changes you can increase your health tremendously.  great post!

Peace

Keith


----------



## Robert Lee (Dec 9, 2006)

We live every day with electro magnetic flares from the sun. At times they are higher and more frequent. Called K days. Yes they effect us 1 way on high K days we are perhaps more sluggish as the earths gravity seems stronger making it more work to do the daily tasks. It effects us all. On higher days it can interfere with comunications as well. Far as chi Well if you have good flow you would still have something different. It is most really do not notice this as much. Some places on this earth have a higher rate of magentic pull. I believe areas high in iron are some. Some say to stay ground we must ground our homes. But its done already As eletric requires it. Also helps reduce static electric charges You find in some metal structure. Can check these with a volt metor at times and show voltage from the building to ground. We produce electric our heart pumps on that signal Birds get lost on high K days And fly lower and slower But like I said we have lived with this for so long we barely notice the effects.


----------



## JackShadow (Dec 21, 2006)

I do believe some home-grown scientist did create a sensor that could pick up the EMF of a human or other living object.  He made it to try and go ghost hunting.  So yes, it is possible to detect a living being EMF.

I do have some medication and chi focusing exercises that I learned at a training camp a few years back.  As I started doing them more, if I did them and then placed my hands with their palms toward each other, I could feel a force pushing them apart like magnets of a similar charge and would feel like them if I moved them around.  The first time I noticed it, it amazed me.


----------

